# New Patio



## clownshoe (Jan 15, 2007)

Well, between yesterday and today and some help from two of my employees I was able to install this new patio at 175 square feet plus a little bit more. I had some left over stone and rock so I put a lazy walk way back to the shed. I did not put much effort into just threw some leftover granite and put the flagstone on top. The patio was done right though, scraped away the dirt, put down the base, tampered it, sloped it towards my nature drainage areas and put the stones on top. Checked to make sure they did not move any when walked on and filled the cracks, watered and repeated crack filling. I also ripped out the old flower bed and added 3 new hibiscus plants. I am quite pleased with the project. Sorry I did not take a good before picture or any during pictures. And for those who are gonna ask, no the BBQ pit is not staying in the old flower bed that it is currently sitting in. It is moving to the edge of the patio.


----------



## River Fisher (Aug 22, 2006)

Now all you need are a few sacks of mudbugs to boil and a keg of beer!


----------



## phspradlin (Aug 27, 2010)

very nice!!


----------



## fjm308 (May 1, 2006)

Looks good!


----------



## highpockets (Nov 20, 2005)

Nice work, is that your green dog house in the back ground?


----------



## clownshoe (Jan 15, 2007)

highpockets said:


> Nice work, is that your green dog house in the back ground?


That is my shed, I have no garage. There is some rotten wood that needs replacing so I did not paint it when I painted the house last year. That was the original color of the house. Its amazing what a new paint job will do to an older house.

CS


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

Dang nice.


----------



## Texcop153 (Jan 25, 2012)

Nice


----------

